#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人(飛天小女警Z-魔人啾啾)

## 白額狼布雷克

超好猜的歐~  :Laughing:

----------


## 幻月朧

飛天小女警Z裡的魔人啾啾

小獸覺得飛天小女警裡

的魔人啾啾比較像壞人

但飛天小女警Z的人物畫風

卻又畫的非常可愛>///<

好難抉擇呀！XD

----------


## tsume

這...雖然也是獸啦
可是......(汗......)

勾起我小時後跟老姐一起看這的回憶了@@......(核爆)

----------


## sanari

昨天(2/5)的那一集有出現獅系獸人說

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

> 昨天(2/5)的那一集有出現獅系獸人說


我覺得牠是猴子耶  :Confused:  ，因為牠的尾巴是猴尾巴啊!!(尾巴末端圓滑無鬃毛，手掌像人的手掌紋路)

----------


## 漣漪月影

這隻嗎~
話說它本質是一個溫柔又膽小愛哭的正太
萌~
呵呵

----------


## 月極停車場

飛天小女警Z的魔人啾啾...感覺是個智障...

沒有比美版的聰明特點還要有吸引力...

他跟小女警的戰鬥也只是躲 囧> 而且還一起吃冰淇淋...(口味部分也有介紹呢~)

雖然說飛天小女警Z好像是做給低年齡層收看的...
不過看過美版的再來看日版得人

可能真的會摔遙控器吧 我是會想要摔得那個

----------


## 漣漪月影

應該很好猜~(圖二提示給很大...)
本質上是個正太獸~
出場次數只有兩集...
呵呵~

----------


## sanari

飛天小女警Z

記得好像有人貼過了
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=2...%A4p%A4k%C4%B5

----------

